# Do you often have your legs in a figure-four?



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

MirrorSmile said:


> I used to sit in the figure four when I was a kid, but trained myself to sit cross-legged instead because the adults told me I shouldn't sit that way (it wouldn't look good for a girl to sit like that, or so they say). Only when I'm alone or at home do I sit with one knee up to my chest.


I got the same, except they tried to train me out of sitting cross legged into a figure four.

Since I've learned it's mostly cultural. Though people do percieve the figure four as more masculine, in Europe reportedly everyone sits cross legged.


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, what does it mean? I find he figure four the most comfortable position


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

AHHH! No, that looks horrendously uncomfortable. At least while sitting at a desk/


----------



## Bleargh (Jan 27, 2013)

*Looks at legs* Yeah.


----------



## TBK (Feb 6, 2013)

I usually sit 'Indian' style, and I have a thing for sitting directly on the floor, much to the discomfort of basically everybody.


----------



## appleton4 (May 16, 2012)

I used to sit figure-four frequently but consciously made myself adopt a "masculine" wide-legged stance at all times. I'm 6'5" and it works better for me anyway. I don't make too much of a habit of nit-picking people's body language as most people don't consciously control it, but I do find women sitting wide-legged a turn on.


----------

